# Baseball considering playing ALL games in Arizona



## WhatInThe (Apr 10, 2020)

Major League Baseball considering playing ALL games in Arizona to get the season started.

https://www.si.com/mlb/2020/04/07/mlb-exploring-all-games-arizona-coronavirus-outbreak


----------



## Don M. (Apr 10, 2020)

Pro Sports...MLB, NBA, NFL are all going to take a major hit until this virus illness is resolved.  Watching a game being played in an empty stadium or arena is almost Weird.  It may even get top the point where the Billionaire owners, and Millionaire players might even have to take a pay cut.


----------



## oldman (Apr 10, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Pro Sports...MLB, NBA, NFL are all going to take a major hit until this virus illness is resolved.  Watching a game being played in an empty stadium or arena is almost Weird.  It may even get top the point where the Billionaire owners, and Millionaire players might even have to take a pay cut.


No pay cut for the big names in baseball. Most of them have guarantees and protection written into their contracts. I would imagine that the owners and TV networks have insurance to cover their losses.

Playing in empty stadiums and arenas will be different, that’s for sure.


----------



## DaveA (Apr 13, 2020)

I can't help but think that be somewhat artificial and boring to watch.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)

"Maybe" they could send the NHL there too...


----------



## DaveA (Apr 14, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> "Maybe" they could send the NHL there too...


They'd have to keep those ice machines humming!!


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Maybe they could also add some tennis courts, golf courses....
.....and,
football preseason fields.....track, swimming pools..... basketball courts.....

I thought this would be a funny posted comment, but I am not sure, now.

I try to keep my sense of humor, but it's rough some days.


----------

